# In loving memory of Phoebe



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

When I look through a collage such as this, with a beautiful girl going from puppyhood to a sugar-faced golden olden, I think that this is the sort of life all dogs should have. I know you will miss her, but thank you for taking such good care of her all her life.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Pilgrim123 said:


> When I look through a collage such as this, with a beautiful girl going from puppyhood to a sugar-faced golden olden, I think that this is the sort of life all dogs should have. I know you will miss her, but thank you for taking such good care of her all her life.


So beautifully said. I am so very sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you. Rest in peace precious Phoebe xxxx


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The collage is beautiful. What a lovely girl. I'm glad you had almost 14 years to love and spoil her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Phoebe*



Pilgrim123 said:


> When I look through a collage such as this, with a beautiful girl going from puppyhood to a sugar-faced golden olden, I think that this is the sort of life all dogs should have. I know you will miss her, but thank you for taking such good care of her all her life.


I am so very sorry about your sweet Phoebe. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.
Agree with all that Pilgrim said about what a wonderful and loving family she had!
I added Phoebe to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/441177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. I look at your collage and see a dog who had 14 wonderful, happy years. She was as lucky to share your life as you were to share hers. I know the pain and sadness that the loss of a girl such as Phoebe brings but I really believe that she will never truly leave you as she will always hold a place in your heart.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

A beautiful collage of a special fur-baby. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 155569 (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm so sorry. She was just beautiful.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

She was beautiful and quite obviously loved beyond measure. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

She was very lucky to have such a loving home. I love the picture with the birthday hat on. Agnes


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for loving her enough to let her go, she was clearly a cherished member of your family. I wish I had some magic words that would make grieving her loss easier, there just aren't any. My heart goes out to you and your family. Phoebe was a lucky girl to have been so adored.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

That collage is wonderful! Yes, it's hard, because goldens are such a special breed of dog. Your memories will serve to comfort you for as long as you want. Love like that doesn't end, it goes on forever. 

Thank you for taking the time to put together that wonderful photo tribute. 

I wish you peace of heart, when the grieving is past.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Beautiful collage of a well loved dog. So sorry for your loss.


----------

